# Is this a '97 Voodoo D'Jab (titanium)?



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

Trying to establish what my frame is here. Was told originally it's a Muddy Fox Titan Pro, but then saw a picture of one of them (or at least a prototype) and it's not that (as far as I can tell). Then I found a pic of another frame identical to mine which somebody made decals for the MF Titan Pro for (on what basis I wonder?). Then somebody else said they had an identical bike sold to them as a Voodoo D'Jab. The frame is identical, but they got theirs from a shop that sold both Muddy Fox and Voodoo...

Mine is the first pic, the home-made-decal Titan Pro is the second photo, the 'real' Voodoo D'Jab is the third. Are any of them real Voodoo's or Muddy Foxes or something else entirely. Note mine is 22.5" c-t not many manufacturers made them that big did they?

A few cues for you probably not visible in the photos. Forward facing slot in seat tube, plain dropouts with no distinguishing features except hole above where skewer clamps, curvy seat stays, externally butted head tube, ?plain gauge main tubes, top mounted cable guides.

Interestingly Kingbarcelona on Ebay had one for sale recently too, but sold it as no-name. (https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget )


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Compare your head tube to the Voo-Doo...similar? 

Notice that position of seat binder cut is on Fox is opposite of the Voo-Doo.

Good chance that both frames were made by same manufacturer... during early days of titanium, there were only a handfull of manufacturers making titanium frames for everyone else.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Is there a serial number on yours? Someone here might be able to compare, if so. Or...it could be all Sandvik (or other manufacturer)-made frames had similar numbers.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Probably all the same manufacturer but they don't look Sandvik to me. At the very least, they don't have the Sandvik dropouts.


----------



## rekt23 (Feb 13, 2006)

The voodoo's had their cable's routed on the side of the top tube. The Voodoo's also had a much taller seat tube mast sticking out of the frame. It looks like a stickered up version of maybe a Nashbar Ti, or someone else's. Looks freekin sweet though, how's it ride?


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... I have to look, maybe I have '97 catalog. but the cable routing looks like "this is no voodoo frame" 
attached is the '96 version djab from mtb-kataloge.de

ciao 
flo


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

any help would be really appreciated


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

typical voodoo djab details ('96 model).

front



rear cable routing



I've gone through my catalogs '96 - '00 and the tt cable routing with these cable guides at the right side of the seattube are typical, 
every ti and steel model had them.

sorry, I have no scans yet, my scanner goes on strike...

ciao
flo


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks again for this info. So it looks like it isn't a D'Jab - what is it then?


----------

